# Trident makers mark



## bostaurus (Jul 3, 2011)

Does anyone know the name of the bottle maker that used a trident as it's mark?  Probably a British company.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 3, 2011)

Happy Third, Melinda,

 I can almost see it... I think you're right about it being British, but I'm coming up with diddly at the moment. Could it have been Admiralty rum ration bottles? Got picture?


----------



## bostaurus (Jul 3, 2011)

I will try to get a picture tomorrow.  It is on the base of a British veterinary bottle.  
 I think I have  seen it before but my file retrieval systems do not work as well has they did 20 years ago.  There does not seem to be any system software updates after you reach 50!


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi Melinda. There is a bottle site by Reggie Lynch, and I believe he has a list of bottle makers and their symbols online there......Andy


----------

